# Adding a receiver



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Just curious, my brother wants to listen to Sirius at work. I have an account. Could I buy a radio and then just add that radio to my account and he can use it wherever he is?


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

STL FAN said:


> Just curious, my brother wants to listen to Sirius at work. I have an account. Could I buy a radio and then just add that radio to my account and he can use it wherever he is?


Yes, or he can stream it via the Internet. Don't use the web page, get the Sirius Widget, it works great!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes you can do that and the additional subscription would be $6.99, not the regular $12.95, account stacking is encouraged by the Sirius (and XM).


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yes you can do that and the additional subscription would be $6.99, not the regular $12.95, account stacking is encouraged by the Sirius (and XM).


So I cant just buy an extra receiver though, without being added an additional sub cost? He wants a receiver to use in the car, does not want to stream on the internet.


----------



## baritony (Aug 22, 2007)

That is correct. Each receiver has an ID that must be activated via Sirius. Theres no way around it.
I have 2 receivers. One that stays in the house (ties to my computer for recording) and another that goes between the car, garage, and portable boombox.
Otherwise it would be $13 (for typing sake) for the first receiver, and $6 for each additional receiver.


----------



## WillieWildcat (Nov 4, 2007)

I've stacked a couple of subscriptions myself. My wife has Sirius at her studio with one of them.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I also have two radios on my account. One stays in my truck and the other is moved to where ever we go along with a radio so we can have music anywhere we want.


----------

